# Looking For Chocolate Cake



## simbebe60 (Oct 15, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for an incredibly out of this world moist chocolate cake that can also serve as a layer cake?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Go here:

http://www.baking911.com/asksarahbb/...?showtopic=930

Rgds Rook


----------



## gym30 (May 12, 2006)

You will find one at cuisimages.com. Try it and you'll love it.

GYM30


----------



## allisontwitt (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi check this recipe for chocolate mousse cake recipe...

*Rich Chocolate Mousse Cake*

Yield: 8 servings

*Ingredients*

4 egg whites
½ cup (100 g) sugar
5 oz (140 g) hazelnuts, finely ground
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
--------
9 oz (250 g) dark semi or bittersweet ch0ocolate (60-70%)
4 egg yolks
1/3 cup (60 g) sugar
¼ cup + 1 cup (0.6 + 2.4 dl) whipping cream

*Cake*

Preheat oven to 350 deg F (Gas mark 4 or 180 deg C).
Line a 9 inch (23 cm) cake tin with greaseproof or other non-stick paper and grease the tin.
Whisk the eggs whites until stiff and in peaks by using an electric mixer, gradually add the sugar and whisk well each time sugar has been added.
Mix with finely ground hazelnuts and cocoa powder.
Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean.
Cool the cake.
*Filling*

Melt finely chopped dark chocolate over hot water.
Beat the egg yolks with 2 oz sugar until white.
 Heat ¼ cup whipping cream to the boiling point, and whisk in beaten egg yolks.
Fold in melted chocolate. The mixture will immediately thicken. Cool to approx. 100 deg F / 38 deg C.
Whisk 1 cup of whipping cream. Fold with the egg and chocolate mixture, one tablespoon at a time until the filling becomes soft, then the remaining part of the cream.
Transfer to the cake tin, and place in the refrigerator for several hours.
If served cold the filling appears more like chocolate truffle than mousse. If you prefer a more sweet flavor of the filling you can use semisweet chocolate (40-45%) instead of the recommended type.

Also, there are some nice cake recipes at the site in my sig that I use.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Rose Levy's The Cake Bible has the best chocolate chiffonne cake ever.

Jock


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Haven't tried that one but i found her all american chocolate butter cake the best so far. Moist, dense, and chocolatey


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes!!


----------



## debbiesap (Dec 3, 2010)

try going to hersheys.com and look for the Black Magic Cake recipe.

It's AWESOME!!!


----------

